# NSW: 11/5 - Gunnamatta Bay The Moment of Bugger!



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

It was another day of fishing at Cronulla & Gunnamatta bay. I had tried catching squid. I also had tried trolling a hard body lure along Cronulla but no luck. End up, I had to return to Gunnamatta Bay having fun with Bream again. It was hard to find a legal size fish. There were plenty of little one, so my bait wasn't last longer in water. When opportunity came, I was able to capitalize it. It was just a speed sec. The line went crazy. The drag was crying out loud. You felt that the line was frying away from your reel. She was desperately escape from my dad's dinner plate. I had about 1.2m 8lb leader. It was too short. The line was drag across the boat hull which full of creatures. The tension was high. My braid line wasn't stand any chance. Ting! The big bream broke free. That was a tasty moment of bugger.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks Darwin... always enjoy reading, and watching, your reports - they do put a smile on my face

cheers

John


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Darwin you certainly have the use of plastics mastered, well done again.


----------



## mitch2230 (May 8, 2013)

thank you for a great video Darwin, Im only new to kayak fishing and your videos and picture are very cool and helpful.
What has everyone found to be best bait for bream fishing? ive been trying soft plastics but havnt had much success.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

mitch2230 said:


> thank you for a great video Darwin, Im only new to kayak fishing and your videos and picture are very cool and helpful.
> What has everyone found to be best bait for bream fishing? ive been trying soft plastics but havnt had much success.


Hey mate, it looks like Darwin uses a small piece of prawn on a finesse jighead, fished under boats/pontoons etc

Nice bream there Darwin, shame about the one that got away


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

CLJB said:


> mitch2230 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for a great video Darwin, Im only new to kayak fishing and your videos and picture are very cool and helpful.
> ...


Yes! I use Prawn > Ecogear > Gulp. It is my cycle of choice. Prawn is my primary bait. When there are plenty of small fish, nothing will remain more than few second. You can then switch to soft plastic. I have tried different jighead. Finesse is my top choice. They are really tough.

Cheers
Darwin


----------

